# GreenX How to's... How to Water Cure (w/pics)



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 24, 2008)

_This is a basic guide of *How to Water Cure*, it is generally step-by-step and will hopefully be helpful to anyone wanting to try this._

_For more of my guides to come, simply *search Titles only*, keyword: *GreenX How to's*_

*Note:* In this guide I will be using a jar to do the water cure as I'm only curing a small amount. 

_*Step 1:*_ Get a jar _(or larger tub, such as a chilly bin or bucket, for larger quantities)_ and fill it with water.






_*Step 2:*_ _(Note: this may not apply if you're not using a jar with a screw on lid)_ Puncture some holes in the lid, these will later be used to easily drain the water when you want to change it.






_*Step 3:*_ Select the plant(s) you want to water cure.
This is the babe I will be using.















_*Step 4:*_ Remove the parts of the plant you want to water cure, and give them a quick trim up, removing the large fan leaves and trimming away as many or few of the trim leaves as you desire.
I've only done a very light trim here as the trim leaves have _plenty_ of trichs on them.










_*Step 5:*_ Get the buds you want to water cure and submerge them in the water.















_*Step 6:*_ Leave what ever you're water curing in uncovered so any chemicals and other nasties can evaporate. In larger containers, it may be necessary to weigh the bud down with a steel mesh or something similar because the bud will float for the first few days it's in the water. *Store in a cool, dark place.* Every 24 hours _(every 12 hours if you really want)_ drain the water completely and replace with fresh water simply by pouring the fresh water into the jar. _(I didn't pH my water because it's pH 7.0 out of the tap, but you may wish to pH it if your water's pH is a bit out of whack)._

_*Step 7:*_ _Draining the water!_ To drain the water, simply screw the lid on to the jar, tilt over a bucket or sink, and watch the water drain!










_*Step 8:*_ After this process of draining and replacing the water every 24 hours has been done for 7 days, it's time to dry that bud!
Simply hang the bud on a wire or something similar, just dry it like you would if you were doing a regular air dry, preferably with a fan blowing on or around it.
It should dry in 24-48 hours, believe it or not, pretty quick considering the bud is sopping wet when you hang it. _*You may wish to place a towel or newspaper under the buds while they dry as they will drip a fair bit of water onto what ever is under them._
_Sorry I didn't get a picture right when I hung them, this pic was taken 24 hours after the hang._






_*Step 9:*_ SMOKE THAT SHIT! Hahaha. It will probably look a bit like this.
_Picture 1:_ Water cured bud.
_Picture 2:_ *Left* - Air cured bud. *Right* - Water cured bud.











_*Hope this helps some of you out their. If you're unsure of any of the terms I've used, hopefully my Glossary of Terms will help you out: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/98008-glossary-terms.html#post1161761

Cheers!*_


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 24, 2008)

nice dude id only seen the tub method and i figured i could rig up a smaller sized thing with a jar like that and now i know for sure +repp

looks like the bag appeal is in the airdry but that 8-10 day cure time is NICE

I plan on doing exactly what you did and curing some in the water so i have something to smoke sooner than the main batch thats airdried


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

> looks like the bag appeal is in the airdry


The weight is in the air dry too, believe me on that one haha. Some people go for the water cured because it looks different, a little exotic almost, but it weighs near half what air dried does, so not the best way to go when wanting to sell.



> I plan on doing exactly what you did and curing some in the water so i have something to smoke sooner than the main batch thats airdried
> Order your seeds now


It's definitely good for some quick smoke, nice and smooth, like it's been air dried and cured for 30 days or more.

Cheers for the +rep.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 25, 2008)

those are really nice bushy ass plants by the way

is there a journal?

what strain?

and if no journal then what grow medium


----------



## billybobpot (Aug 25, 2008)

Could you save the water and make some koolaid


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

> Could you save the water and make some koolaid


If you really wanted to you could, but I think when you see and smell that water, you won't want to, it's pretty manky... And THC isn't water soluble so it wouldn't get you high at all... But if someone would buy it, you could make some cash  haha.



> those are really nice bushy ass plants by the way
> 
> is there a journal?
> 
> ...


Sorry no journal, that was just a small run I did with a few plants while I had some spare time between my next proper grow.

The strain is one I bred myself, I call it; Siamese Skunk. It has a _very_ strong skunky smell, but what kind of skunk doesn't have a strong smell haha, and it packs on the trichs which is call, easy to grow too, a little harder to clone than most stuff for some reason?

The grow medium is a basic bubble bucker _(hydro I guess)_, all the other plants were grown in soil, but that one was grown in the bubble bucket, from clone to flowering, that's why I used it for the water cure, my other stuff is organically grown, but that stuff was fed synthetic hydro nutes, and I never 'properly' flushed it, I just stopped adding nutes bout 1/2-3/4 of the way through flowering haha, topped up the water in the bucket a couple times, never had to fully change it.

Now the last plant I did in a bubbler bucket was a little larger than that hahahah:


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all this great info! Nice pictures too! I may experiment with some of my nugs with the water curing. Interesting! +rep


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 25, 2008)

Pass this around everybody!


----------



## smokeh (Aug 26, 2008)

ill have to read the advantages of water cure. it seems quite good that u can cure 1st for a week then only dry for couple days. quicker than a dry for 7 days and cure for 7 days.

is the smoke just as good?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 26, 2008)

Main advantages are:

- Quick smoke _(basically 8-9 days from chop and you can be rolling a joint)_
- Is well cured _(as in all the shit is taken out of it like a 30 day air cure, but better)_
- Burns very well, like as good as tobacco in joint form, specially if you use a grinder.
- Less taste _(can be an advantage if you don't like the taste of what you're growing)_
- Less smell, easier to hide, keep on the down low etc.
- Get you just as, if not more, HIGH!
- I've found that depending on the strain it can tend to give a better buzz, maybe due to all the crap being removed from it.
- Oh, and did I mention you can smoke it, fully cured, 9 days after you chop!


----------



## bterz (Aug 27, 2008)

Can water curing be used to get rid of mold? Just curious

+rep nice How-To


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 27, 2008)

> Can water curing be used to get rid of mold? Just curious


I'm not actually 100% sure on that one, but I do recall someone mentioning something about that a while back... I've never had mold, but if I get it I'll test it and tel you! Haha. It quite possibly could, I wouldn't think mold could grow when completely submerged under water.


----------



## incognitoinbc (Aug 27, 2008)

Do u think u could get away with just water curing for five days?


----------



## surryman (Aug 27, 2008)

Vrey interesting,will give it a try with a small amount.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 28, 2008)

> Do u think u could get away with just water curing for five days?


What's wrong with 7 days? haha

Yea you can cure for 5 days, but it's not a full cure, more than 7 days is simply unnecessary and offers no additional benefits, and cure for less than 7 days is sometimes not enough to get out all that shit you don't want in there.

But doing it for 5 days will still work for the most part mate. Especially if it's organically grown or you properly flushed.

I added a couple more advantages to the list above, they're listed in this list 

Main advantages are:

- Quick smoke (basically 8-9 days from chop and you can be rolling a joint)
- Is well cured (as in all the shit is taken out of it like a 30 day air cure, but better)
- Even when using synthetic (chemical) fertilizers you don't need to flush them for 1-2 weeks because the water cure will filter out all the chemicals and shit anyway.
_+ Note: I believe flushing offers benefits other than just filtering out chemicals so I encourage a good proper flush anyway, but for those who don't think it has any added benefits other than removing chemicals, water curing means you can feed with synthetic fert right to the day of the chop._
- Burns very well, like as good as tobacco in joint form, specially if you use a grinder.
- Less taste (can be an advantage if you don't like the taste of what you're growing)
- Less smell, easier to hide, keep on the down low etc.
- Get you just as, if not more, HIGH!
- I've found that depending on the strain it can tend to give a better buzz, maybe due to all the crap being removed from it.
- Oh, and did I mention you can smoke it, fully cured, 9 days after you chop!


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 28, 2008)

good teq points added to your rep i'm definitely gonna try this one out with a few buds then compare to a few air dried buds and compare


----------



## Valron (Aug 29, 2008)

i am trying this right now! lets see how it compares i dont really wanna wait 30 days to airdry! and i dont have the option of the stank....


----------



## MadDawg (Aug 29, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> and cure for less than 7 days is sometimes not enough to get out all that shit you don't want in there.


What exactly do you meen when you say... _*get out all that shit you don't want in there? *_What shit is it that is in there?

Thanks for the awesome tread!!!
-md


----------



## howhigh123 (Aug 30, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Main advantages are:
> 
> - Quick smoke _(basically 8-9 days from chop and you can be rolling a joint)_
> - Is well cured _(as in all the shit is taken out of it like a 30 day air cure, but better)_
> ...




ima try the water cure method..beats the hell out of air dryin..thanks man..+ rep...but i have 2 quick questions..when you say less taste..wat do you mean??..so if im growin something fruity...i wont be able to taste it when i smoke it??..and if you are plannin to sell...can you still water cure..or will it take some of it's weigh away??


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 30, 2008)

> What exactly do you meen when you say... get out all that shit you don't want in there? What shit is it that is in there?
> 
> Thanks for the awesome tread!!!


I mean the chlorophyll and chemicals left in the plant when using synthetic nutrients. Usually you flush all that sort of shit out by feeding the plant nothing but pure water for 1 - 2 weeks before harvesting, but when water curing you don't need to flush so you can feed right up to the chop and the water cure will remove all that shit that flushing usually removes.
Smoking pot that has been grown with synthetic fert and not flushed, then air dried/cured is often very harsh and can irritate the throat and lungs as well as tasting like chemicals. Hope that answers your question somewhat.



> ima try the water cure method..beats the hell out of air dryin..thanks man..+ rep...but i have 2 quick questions..when you say less taste..wat do you mean??..so if im growin something fruity...i wont be able to taste it when i smoke it??..and if you are plannin to sell...can you still water cure..or will it take some of it's weigh away??


To answer question two first, you can still water cure when selling but yes it will weigh less than an air dry/cure and will look dark green and/or brown which can be less appealing to some people, once they try it though they'll know it's good.
I think I made an example of the weight thing somewhere else, I'll find it and post it here:
It was posted here somewhere:
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102336-comparing-air-water-cure-w.html
I think it explains the weight thing _(as well as potency issues)_ in there somewhere haha.


> It seems more potent simply because there's less plant mass but just as many trichs.
> For example; if you've got 100 grams of wet bud, and you air dry/cure, you're left with about 25 grams of dry bud, so there's 'X amount' of trichs in the 25 grams, but if you water cure that 100 grams of wet bud, you end up with about 15 grams of dry bud, and in that 15 grams there's still that same 'X amount' of trichs as the 25 grams, but 10 grams less plant mass.
> That's why it certainly seems more potent, and I guess you could argue it technically is more potent, but when selling, it still weighs less and not many people will by half a gram for the same price as one gram just because you say it's more potent.


To answer your first question about the taste; you will still be able to taste it, but the flavour won't be as strong or may even be completely different to what it is when air dried/cured. If you've ever air cured bud for over a year you will notice the taste, smell and high is often altered, water curing does the same thing but a bit differently and far more rapidly.
It effects the taste of different buds in different ways and I've never done it with fruity bud so can't tell you _exactly_ what you should expect, but it will be different, maybe you'll consider it better, maybe worse, it really depends on your own personal preferences.

I recommend reading through the thread I posted the link to above, it may answer some other questions you have.

Cheers.


----------



## UshUsh (Aug 30, 2008)

Sick method, and SICK buds. Couldn't help but noticing your roach is HUGE, is it my eyes playing tricks on me or is it that big for a reason?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 30, 2008)

Just easier with a big roach, i hate small roaches with a passion hahaha. It didn't need to be as big as it is, but that's just how it turned out


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Sep 4, 2008)

So...does it mean you go straight to water jar from plant without hang drying first?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 4, 2008)

> So...does it mean you go straight to water jar from plant without hang drying first?


Sure does. You hang dry it _*after*_ the water cure, takes about 24-48 hours to dry once hung. You may want to put something, like a towel, under them coz they will be dripping water when you first hang them, but trust me, they dry fast.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent tutorial, i still dont know if i'm sold, but +rep for the solid post!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 5, 2008)

> Excellent tutorial, i still dont know if i'm sold, but +rep for the solid post!


I'm not trying to sell anything here haha, just give the info to the people seeking it.
I do highly recommend trying it with a small portion of your harvest, even just one bud if your paranoid or simply not that keen, I wouldn't recommend doing it with your entire harvest, specially if you're guna be selling it. But for personal use, definitely recommend trying it with at least a small amount.

Cheers!


----------



## rictor (Sep 6, 2008)

excellent... i was kinda skeptical about water curing but it seems a lot easier with a jar. + rep


----------



## kronikeaf420x (Sep 9, 2008)

nothing else to say......VERY NICE


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Oct 12, 2008)

Green phoenix, you are the man


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn straight! Haha, cheers.


----------



## toocoolo (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright, you convinced me: I'll water cure a portion of my crop. 

I just need one final detail: after the 7 days of water curing, when hanging the bud for a couple of extra days, isn't it in big danger of making mold? or even after that, when storing the bud in jars? Im a newbie, by the way. 

Thanks!


----------



## nvirgo79 (Oct 15, 2008)

that shit is crazy, h2o?


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 15, 2008)

Never heard of this method. I would be scared to submerge my sweetness in water.
whatta bout mold, or quality? Is it really worth it? Ergh dunno


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 15, 2008)

> Alright, you convinced me: I'll water cure a portion of my crop.
> 
> I just need one final detail: after the 7 days of water curing, when hanging the bud for a couple of extra days, isn't it in big danger of making mold? or even after that, when storing the bud in jars? Im a newbie, by the way.
> 
> Thanks!


Hang em up with a fan on them or around them, mold is unlikely because it likes to grow in damp places, not sopping wet places lol. And mold is usually a problem when air curing because the bud is _*damp*_ for many days or possibly a few weeks, where as with a water cure, once the bud is hung to dry it dries so fast that there really isn't time for mold to grow, try water curing a small amount, I bet you'll be surprised as to how fast it dries, especially if you've got good ventilation and air circulation!
We're talking drying fully in 24-48 hours. And as for storing it. As long as you dry it properly, no way you're getting mold, there's less chance of getting mold after a water cure than there is after an air cure.



> Never heard of this method. I would be scared to submerge my sweetness in water.
> whatta bout mold, or quality? Is it really worth it? Ergh dunno
> Order your seeds now


*Mold* - Read above.
*Quality* - Depends on what you consider quality. THC is not water soluble, so you won't be losing THC in anyway other than general handling, which can be avoided no matter how you cure coz if you wana smoke your bud, you got to touch it haha.
*Worth it?* - _*HELL YES!*_ At least try it with a small amount of your next harvest, you can even just water cure one gram if you want, then you can decide for yourself if you like it or not.

All I can say is I highly recommend at least _trying_ this with a small amount of your bud. If you don't like it then don't do it in future or with a larger amount, but definitely try some!

You won't no if you don't try! 

Cheers all!


----------



## akornpatch (Oct 17, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> The grow medium is a basic bubble bucker _(hydro I guess)_, all the other plants were grown in soil, but that one was grown in the bubble bucket, from clone to flowering, that's why I used it for the water cure, my other stuff is organically grown, but that stuff was fed synthetic hydro nutes, and I never 'properly' flushed it, I just stopped adding nutes bout 1/2-3/4 of the way through flowering haha, topped up the water in the bucket a couple times, never had to fully change it.
> 
> Now the last plant I did in a bubbler bucket was a little larger than that hahahah:


Good God man! Lay off the nutes! That's some crispy critter you got there. LOL I'd be water curing it too if that were mine.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 18, 2008)

> Good God man! Lay off the nutes! That's some crispy critter you got there. LOL I'd be water curing it too if that were mine.


Actually mate there's relatively no nutes in that solution, was pH lockout altering levels of nutrients resulting in build up of other nutrients causing lockout of other nutrients again. And none of the physical characteristics of the 'problem' went back into the bud itself, so when manicured and dried it looked just like anything else you see around.

And that yielded about 7 ounces fully manicured and dried bud, not a bad result, was some of the most potent stuff that phenotype has ever produced for me, I figure it must of been the stress, the plant responded well to it I guess


----------



## TON UP (Oct 18, 2008)

I just water cured some bud and it came out great. I had a few sample buds drying, got impatient and through half in some water for 5 days, and let it dry for 2 more and it smokes great. It keep it's stickiness, but did loose the smell and taste. Beats the hell out the microwave.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 18, 2008)

> I just water cured some bud and it came out great. I had a few sample buds drying, got impatient and through half in some water for 5 days, and let it dry for 2 more and it smokes great. It keep it's stickiness, but did loose the smell and taste. Beats the hell out the microwave.


Haha, sure does beat the microwave! Nice to see people are willing to give this a try and are seeing how useful and good it can really be.


----------



## TON UP (Oct 20, 2008)

Just a quick update on my water cured buds. I ended up putting them in a jar with some air dryed bud that was curing and they picked up a lot of the smell and taste that wasn't there after the water cure. So after all said and done there really is'nt much difference in the end product except it's ready to smoke alot sooner. Don't be afraid this shit works


----------



## NSXTACY (Oct 20, 2008)

I just did this and used a dehydrator to dry them. I got what i think to be mold on my bud. It was white webby stuff, like a spider web. Right after it was done water curing i took it straight out and put it in my dehydrator at 95 degrees and it dryed for 3 -4 hours and i took it out and to my displeasure saw white fuzz on it. I don't understand what i did wrong... Did a full 7 day cure, the bud was totally submerged in distilled water, changed every night and put it in the dehydrator at 95 degrees for 3-4hours and mold formed....

Do the stems have to be submerged in the water as well? Mine wasn't and i was wondering if thats why i got mold....

Also the bud that got moldy, can i water cure it again to get rid of it? How long should i water cure it for to get rid of the mold?

Thing is im not 100 percent sure it was mold, but it was white and kinda fuzzy.

I need help! I have many more buds that are water curing that i don't want to mold


----------



## Land of the Free? (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Hang em up with a fan on them or around them, mold is unlikely because it likes to grow in damp places, not sopping wet places lol. And mold is usually a problem when air curing because the bud is _*damp*_ for many days or possibly a few weeks, where as with a water cure, once the bud is hung to dry it dries so fast that there really isn't time for mold to grow, try water curing a small amount, I bet you'll be surprised as to how fast it dries, especially if you've got good ventilation and air circulation!
> We're talking drying fully in 24-48 hours. And as for storing it. As long as you dry it properly, no way you're getting mold, there's less chance of getting mold after a water cure than there is after an air cure.
> 
> 
> ...


Alright man sounds like a good answer. I think I'll try to do a little bud like that sometime.  Peace...cough, cough


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 20, 2008)

> I just did this and used a dehydrator to dry them. I got what i think to be mold on my bud. It was white webby stuff, like a spider web. Right after it was done water curing i took it straight out and put it in my dehydrator at 95 degrees and it dryed for 3 -4 hours and i took it out and to my displeasure saw white fuzz on it. I don't understand what i did wrong... Did a full 7 day cure, the bud was totally submerged in distilled water, changed every night and put it in the dehydrator at 95 degrees for 3-4hours and mold formed....
> 
> Do the stems have to be submerged in the water as well? Mine wasn't and i was wondering if thats why i got mold....
> 
> ...


Try air drying instead of using the dehydrater, just point a fan at them to dry them.


----------



## ovechkin8 (Oct 22, 2008)

can you put like a little gatorade or a little bit of a flavor you like in with the water? how do you think that would work


----------



## weedynoseedy (Oct 22, 2008)

I tried the water cure, it sounded very interesting. I was afraid of soaking good bud in water. So I read as much as I could find B 4 trying. I saw a post were they said that it would probably be good 4 someone who grew outside (which I do) Because of all of the hazards of growing outside (besides the cops) ie: grasshoppers, ants, rabbits storms etc. We just had a big storm & I had some causalities So I didn't get to flush. Any way to the point. I would only causalities this method ONLY if you want some quick smoke or if you didn't get to flush B 4 harvest. Only use fresh cut bud! If you have already started curing, The bag appeal is gone totally! The finished bud is very dark (almost black) in some areas. The fresh cuts retain a green color but again very dark. The taste that we all love & treasure is all but totally gone. The bud is smooth but not any smoother than properly air cured. On the + side, This shit really packs a punch! So my personal summary is use this method only if it's an emergency!


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 22, 2008)

my buds been curing for a nearly 2 weeks and has developed mold spores do you think water cure might stop the mold?


----------



## bnoc450 (Oct 22, 2008)

would water curing give you tighter buds?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 22, 2008)

> I would only causalities this method ONLY if you want some quick smoke or if you didn't get to flush B 4 harvest. Only use fresh cut bud! If you have already started curing, The bag appeal is gone totally! The finished bud is very dark (almost black) in some areas. The fresh cuts retain a green color but again very dark. The taste that we all love & treasure is all but totally gone. The bud is smooth but not any smoother than properly air cured. On the + side, This shit really packs a punch! So my personal summary is use this method only if it's an emergency!


Just to point out some pieces of info here:

1 - How dark the bud turns depends on various factors, mostly phenotype. Some bud will turn dark brown, some grey, some bluish-grey, it all depends, but it's not guna stay green I'll tell ya that now hahaha.

2 - _"The taste that we all love & treasure is all but totally gone."_ That's personal preference, I've had some bud that I'd really rather not taste or smell if I'm guna smoke it, also, not everyone likes the taste of any bud.
_And_ for those who read the Air vs. Water Cure thread, I'm sure you'll see some of the key reasons to do this are so you have bud that doesn't smell like bud so it can be smoked in public places without getting unwanted attention, and also recommended as a way to get fast bud.

_"So my personal summary is use this method only if it's an emergency!"_ Fair call, definitely the best option for some, but try this for yourself and make your own decisions!



> my buds been curing for a nearly 2 weeks and has developed mold spores do you think water cure might stop the mold?


This has been asked a lot of times, and peoples I'm sorry to say, I still don't know if a water cure will cure mold, but seen as you guys have moldy bud that's no good for anything else anyway, how bout you give it a try and tell us if it fixes mold or not?



> would water curing give you tighter buds?


Depends on what you mean by tighter, if you mean more solid/dense/compact buds, no it won't it will do that opposite, it _removes_ more plant matter/mass than an air cure, less plant, means more airy bud coated in trichomes that have all been forced into the small areas where plant matter remains haha.

Hope this helps people!


----------



## csd7025 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok, i put my bud in the freezer but i'll pull a bit out and try the water cure thing and see what happens...i'l report back.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers mate!


----------



## cYr` (Oct 27, 2008)

when water curing,

first couple of times you change the water, its cloudy with debris and such.. im only on day 2, and i assume the coudyness diminishes with time and every water change.... so my question is, does it take 7 days underwater for it to be complete? or is it ok wen the water stops getting cloudy? or does it take 7 days for the water to stop getting cloudy?

sorry for 20 questions  never tryed this 'water cure' before


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 27, 2008)

thats helpful, im gonna do this with my next set of buds, thanks bro.


----------



## asher187 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ditto I'm going to Cure some this way too.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 27, 2008)

> when water curing,
> 
> first couple of times you change the water, its cloudy with debris and such.. im only on day 2, and i assume the coudyness diminishes with time and every water change.... so my question is, does it take 7 days underwater for it to be complete? or is it ok wen the water stops getting cloudy? or does it take 7 days for the water to stop getting cloudy?
> 
> sorry for 20 questions never tryed this 'water cure' before


Depends on strain, how it's grown, what medium it's grown in, if it's flushed or not, how long it's been flushed for if it has been flushed etc. etc.

7 days is the recommended time to soak for because any longer than that doesn't seem to provide any benefits and less time than that the water will often still be a bit cloudy. It's not an exact science at this stage, 7 days just seems to be a good number to get it well cured, without wasted excess days.

Good to see more of you willing to give this a try!

Cheers all!


----------



## cYr` (Oct 29, 2008)

day 5. wen i changed the water today, it wasnt cloudy, well maybe but very little, and a couple of buds were falling apart/floating around the jar, so i hung her to dry before the whole cola fell appart. will keep ya posted.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 30, 2008)

> day 5. wen i changed the water today, it wasnt cloudy, well maybe but very little, and a couple of buds were falling apart/floating around the jar, so i hung her to dry before the whole cola fell appart. will keep ya posted.


Sounds like a good call mate. Strange that the bud was falling apart, never had that happen before, what do you think caused that? Just so others hav an idea of what to try avoid if it's an avoidable thing


----------



## toocoolo (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey GreanphoeniX!

I tried your technique with a couple of colas. They're ready to smoke, and they're good! The taste is less strong indeed. Im a big fan of the good taste of my buds, but this water curing is also good to have some first, and also to maybe sneak a joint in public places 

So thanks for the tip! Happy tokes!


----------



## Sk8Embrace (Oct 31, 2008)

iam try this.
nice pictures and plants to.


----------



## celorfiwyn (Oct 31, 2008)

i`m on day 4 in water curing and water is crystal clear since the beginning, first 2 days i thought its gonna take some time to work but i dont know whats going on at the mo. i shall keep u all updated.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 31, 2008)

> i`m on day 4 in water curing and water is crystal clear since the beginning, first 2 days i thought its gonna take some time to work but i dont know whats going on at the mo. i shall keep u all updated.


Cheers man. I've had water stay pretty clear for the whole cure too, but remember you can't actually _see_ all the crap that comes out, especially if it's chemical, some chemicals are clear like water remember.


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 1, 2008)

wow. this is Uber cool. who the fuck invented this?!?! i want whatever that guy was smokin!!!!! 

anyways...i dont understand how something that is totally wet will dry faster then something that is damp. for instance...you take a towel after it has come out of the washer...thats pretty damp, not soaked or anything, but damp non-the-less...and you hang it up. then you take a towel and dunk it into a tank of water, and its saturated and soaking, then you hang that up. which will dry faster? the damp towel of course! i dont see what the difference is...

another thing i dont understand is how does the water curing make the same amount of bud weigh less? hmm. 

cool method anyways. when i harvest in a few months im definitely going to give this a whirl...

+rep GreenP.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 1, 2008)

> i dont understand how something that is totally wet will dry faster then something that is damp


Man I know what you mean, that is the thing that I was most paranoid about when doing my original trials, it is also why I personally consider good air flow very important when coming to the hung dry part.



> another thing i dont understand is how does the water curing make the same amount of bud weigh less? hmm.


This next part should answer both these questions somewhat:

The bud dries quicker _(and weighs less)_ because the water cure removes more plant mass (things like chlorophyll, plant pigments etc.) leaving behind the trichomes which don't require a whole lot of drying, less plant mass means less surface area to dry, and because you're *drying water* instead of *drying plant sap etc.* the process is quicker, water dries faster than plant sap.

To use your towel thing as an example:
You get a big fluffy towel and dip it in a bucket of plant sap/juices etc. (Represents just harvested bud that is being hung dried with all the sap etc still in there and full plant mas).
Then you take a not so fluffy towel, 15% smaller than the previous towel and dip it in a bucket of water. (Represents water cured bud being hung up to dry with all plant sap/juices etc. removed, 15% less plant mass and just water to dry off).

Hang them up next to each other in the exact same conditions, and you tell me which one dries faster! Can anyone make an educated guess? lol
Hopefully that makes sense, it's midday, I just woke up and am a little bit hung over hahaha.

Have a good day all, cheers!


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 1, 2008)

yea dude. makes perfect sense. i will give this method a shot on a nice cola and will get back to this thread with my results in a few months! should be awesome....


----------



## StealthPanda (Nov 2, 2008)

So my question is, can you water cure after air drying them? Like, i dried them already. But want a shorter method of curing, will i be able to resaturate, then dry my buds? With the same results?


----------



## celorfiwyn (Nov 2, 2008)

StealthPanda said:


> So my question is, can you water cure after air drying them? Like, i dried them already. But want a shorter method of curing, will i be able to resaturate, then dry my buds? With the same results?



Dont do it mate, sounds like a bad idea


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 2, 2008)

> So my question is, can you water cure after air drying them? Like, i dried them already. But want a shorter method of curing, will i be able to resaturate, then dry my buds? With the same results?


I actually don't know if you can do that, but doesn't seem like there would be a whole lot of point if they're already dried, not sure if it would remove the remaining chlorophyll and shit the same of not.

Try it with a really small amount and let us know if it works mate, would be interesting to find out. If it doesn't work, no major loss... Depending on how much you get per harvest I guess haha

Cheers.


----------



## StealthPanda (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, i got about 3 oz from the outdoor i just harvested. I already put about an eighth into a water curing jar. That was this morning, the water has since turned greenish brown tint. And smells.... Funny. Its like a really sweet smell, like fruity, but at the same time theres an underlying hay smell. And from what i have read on this method that means its working. So, in all it seems like this will work out. In one way more than another. As a matter of fact, it may add a different twist to the whole schlameel.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 2, 2008)

> Yeah, i got about 3 oz from the outdoor i just harvested. I already put about an eighth into a water curing jar. That was this morning, the water has since turned greenish brown tint. And smells.... Funny. Its like a really sweet smell, like fruity, but at the same time theres an underlying hay smell. And from what i have read on this method that means its working. So, in all it seems like this will work out. In one way more than another. As a matter of fact, it may add a different twist to the whole schlameel.


Awesome man, hopefully it does work out! Sounds like it will. I wonder how much stuff (and smell) would come out if one were to water cure bud that had been air cured for a couple months... Just to compare how effective it is... There's a thought! Haha


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeez, I guess that since I was forced to do this I should read more about it. Thanks again to KingKush for saving my ass on that and directing me to this thread, which leads to thanks to Green for posting it with clear explanations and pictures.

If you're curious as to the why of the thing, see here: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/125901-what-would-you-do.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, I always assumed water curing would give more weight to the buds. Thanks for the info Phoenix!! + rep for the enlightenment....


out.


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 8, 2008)

Pheonix, your a genius

There was a post Earlier with a dude saying something like "Can you mix Gatorade with the water to give it flavour?"
And after reading the whole thread it sounds like a good idea, just don't know if it'll work.

But think about it, water cured bud has less taste....so why not add some more?
surely there are flaws in this plan, but the idea is out there.

Thanks everyone
J


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 8, 2008)

> Pheonix, your a genius
> 
> There was a post Earlier with a dude saying something like "Can you mix Gatorade with the water to give it flavour?"
> And after reading the whole thread it sounds like a good idea, just don't know if it'll work.
> ...


The idea is out there! lol
I'm not sure how that would work, may try it next harvest though (although that's not for about another 2 and half months).
Flavouring is always an interesting subject, I wonder how the sugar would cure, people concerned about flavour could always add that tasty puff tobacco and herb flavouring stuff to their pot. It would be heaps tastier adding it to water cured pot than normal stuff.
I've never used those tobacco flavouring products though so not 100% sure about that though haha.

Cheers.


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 8, 2008)

Oooh thanks for the fast reply 

My harvest is coming up soon soo if i have enough seperate bud branches i'll try it and let you guys know 

Have a good one yo


----------



## StealthPanda (Nov 9, 2008)

So, in response to my erlyer question of can you water cure air dried buds that were not previously cured, and the answer is yes. As a matter of fact, i dont think it really even makes a difference on the water cured outcome. And for flavoring, i would add any kinds of flavor on the last day or two of water curing, you dont want that sugar to ferment into alchahol and fry your buds now do ya.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 9, 2008)

StealthPanda said:


> So, in response to my erlyer question of can you water cure air dried buds that were not previously cured, and the answer is yes. As a matter of fact, i dont think it really even makes a difference on the water cured outcome. And for flavoring, i would add any kinds of flavor on the last day or two of water curing, you dont want that sugar to ferment into alchahol and fry your buds now do ya.


 no.



So, I was talking to my husband about brewing with bud, too, and he thinks that application of trichome-bearing material would be best in secondary (due to alcohol solubility). I think that, considering the smell of the water that's removed daily, one might prefer to use water-cured bud for this, as it should really reduce that Godawful green taste.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, we're creating mad scientists here ;p hahaha


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 10, 2008)

Huh. That's kool. I've never water cured before. I just hang 'em up and air dry. I thought the Trichs would dissolve in the water (since THC is water soluble.)


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 10, 2008)

> Huh. That's kool. I've never water cured before. I just hang 'em up and air dry. I thought the Trichs would dissolve in the water (since THC is water soluble.)


THC is _not_ water soluble mate.
Don't know where you heard that it is, but that's wrong.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 10, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> THC is _not_ water soluble mate.
> Don't know where you heard that it is, but that's wrong.


Can't you just see all the outdoor growers freaking out in a rain storm??!!

Dave: Grab the F**n umbrella and get out there!

SM: Don't yell at me!!

Dave: well we have each other and we're both smart, (they embrace for a kiss) {rain increases}



out.


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 10, 2008)

Goddamn fucking dealers/users. That fucking pisses me off. I thought all this time THC is water soluble and it's not. What the Fuck. Oh well, this water curing seems interesting. I'm going to try it out for my next harvest.


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 10, 2008)

The dealers/users have nothing to do with anyone on rollitup.org, unless you live Edmond OK. Then you pissed me off.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 10, 2008)

Hahaha, fair enough man


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2008)

If you think there's bad and misinformation in weed, you should wrap your head around politics.... lawdy.

As with Fishermen, they are born honest, but they get over it. 


out.


----------



## ellax (Nov 11, 2008)

nice thanks for the pics


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 12, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> I'm not actually 100% sure on that one, but I do recall someone mentioning something about that a while back... I've never had mold, but if I get it I'll test it and tel you! Haha. It quite possibly could, I wouldn't think mold could grow when completely submerged under water.


 dont be so sure allergie forms completely under water


----------



## celorfiwyn (Nov 12, 2008)

whats the best way of keeping your buds long term, after completing water cure


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2008)

The same as a dry cure; Mason jars. 
I have frozen weed for over a year and it comes out WONDERFUL.

Just monitor the jars for moisture. There must be a hundred threads on mason jars and curing. Good hunting!!


out.


----------



## celorfiwyn (Nov 12, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> The same as a dry cure; Mason jars.
> I have frozen weed for over a year and it comes out WONDERFUL.
> 
> Just monitor the jars for moisture. There must be a hundred threads on mason jars and curing. Good hunting!!
> ...


cheers mate


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 12, 2008)

> dont be so sure allergie forms completely under water


Algae requires light to grow and even in light often takes more than 24 hours to grow, this is why we change the water at least every 24 hours and store in a _dark_ place while water curing, algae can does grow under water, but not without light.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 13, 2008)

You got "algae" from that post? I couldn't decipher it. Algae is NOT mold, I think that it's rather important to be able to make such a distinction. There may be molds that grow under water, but I have yet to find anything that speaks to such a beast. It would have to be an organism that's evolved to grow in such conditions.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 13, 2008)

> You got "algae" from that post? I couldn't decipher it. Algae is NOT mold, I think that it's rather important to be able to make such a distinction. There may be molds that grow under water, but I have yet to find anything that speaks to such a beast. It would have to be an organism that's evolved to grow in such conditions.


I'm tops in raednig, riting and speekng enlanglish so I trend to b ablle to decyfer thees thingse



...And I don't think allergies have a lot to do with being under water most the time hahaha.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 14, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> You got "algae" from that post? I couldn't decipher it. Algae is NOT mold, I think that it's rather important to be able to make such a distinction. There may be molds that grow under water, but I have yet to find anything that speaks to such a beast. It would have to be an organism that's evolved to grow in such conditions.


 an i know anytype of plant material in water creats mold thats a given fact so i think im all set with water curing besides i like the smell and taste of pot so this isnt the one for me  still does look good when finished


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 14, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> an i know anytype of plant material in water creats mold thats a given fact so i think im all set with water curing besides i like the smell and taste of pot so this isnt the one for me  still does look good when finished



Well bud rot which is what every one is trying to avoid (and rightfully so) is an air born mold. It would not survive total immersion. As for other molds (not in evidence), green phoenix has already explained about keeping the water fresh. I think your worries over mold are unfounded. i have a large harvest coming up, I'll try it on some of it. Thanks GreenP!


out.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 14, 2008)

hmmm and what about the water still stuck around the buds u dont think that could build up something being submurged that long i know all the water aint coming off those buds when u drain them i think theres quite the possiblity of cross contamination


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, let's put it this way. Water curing has been around for a long time. There must be something to it. How's that? 


out.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 14, 2008)

> hmmm and what about the water still stuck around the buds u dont think that could build up something being submurged that long i know all the water aint coming off those buds when u drain them i think theres quite the possiblity of cross contamination


When you air dry/cure, the buds are moist/wet (naturally) for anywhere from about 3 days to 3 weeks. When you water cure, the bud is too wet for _mold_ to grow when totally submerged, the water is kept too fresh and in a dark enough place that algae can't grow, and then when you hang dry you're bud is only wet for 12-48 hours (depending on quality of drying area).

The water 'stuck' around the buds is going to be diluted and dispersed quite a lot when the fresh water comes in, there's no way it can get 'stuck' in one place and build up to a point where it creates a problem.

Things can however, go wrong if you don't do this properly and don't change the water, put in a light area, etc. etc.


----------



## StealthPanda (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, letmeblaze, its almost like a failsafe for if you didnt flush, or if your buds taste like hay. Or if you care more about potency than that full on taste. Which dont be fooled by the process leaching out taste and aroma, when you hit the pipe, you are hitting weed, and whatever THC was on it when you put it in the water. As a matter of fact, if you grow on a personal scale, id say water curing is simply the BEST way to be happy with what you got. It tastes perfect, like perfectly cured weed. Not like broken down perfectly cured weed.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay now I don't want anyone to laugh out loud at this(aw, go ahead), but here is a question for any "coasties" out there. What about curing it with seawater? 
I only say this because the best way to sweeten up a lobster is to cook it in seawater. 
Is that a crazy idea? LOL, You tell me!!


out.


----------



## Picasso345 (Nov 14, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay now I don't want anyone to laugh out loud at this(aw, go ahead), but here is a question for any "coasties" out there. What about curing it with seawater?
> I only say this because the best way to sweeten up a lobster is to cook it in seawater.
> Is that a crazy idea? LOL, You tell me!!
> 
> ...


Pack a bowl full of fresh sea salt and spark it up and take a nice big lung full and tell us how she tastes and then I'll give you an answer.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 14, 2008)

If I have grown some frosty large rock hard colas I WOULD NEVER water cure those buds and lose that tasty tasty taste that you can get with jared cured BUD. And Thats A FACT JACK........


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 14, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> When you air dry/cure, the buds are moist/wet (naturally) for anywhere from about 3 days to 3 weeks. When you water cure, the bud is too wet for _mold_ to grow when totally submerged, the water is kept too fresh and in a dark enough place that algae can't grow, and then when you hang dry you're bud is only wet for 12-48 hours (depending on quality of drying area).
> 
> The water 'stuck' around the buds is going to be diluted and dispersed quite a lot when the fresh water comes in, there's no way it can get 'stuck' in one place and build up to a point where it creates a problem.
> 
> Things can however, go wrong if you don't do this properly and don't change the water, put in a light area, etc. etc.


 an i know mold can start when bud isnt submerged then stuck out to dry so i think im set on this method plus i agree with the dude above me mason jars just give u that mmmmmmm dank taste


----------



## StealthPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

.... I dont know why, but its like you have to say something more than once on these boards for people to get it....


THE BUD THAT YOU WATER CURE TASTES PERFECT

No jared bud can match it IMHO

I hate chemical aftertaste. I hate pot that doest get me high. And i HATE bud that is those things and burns bad.... So, let me say this one more time.

The buds taste great, as a matter of fact, if you havent tried it yet, then my best advise would be to shut the hell up with your uneducated ass.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Nov 15, 2008)

ive had water cured weed it destroys the taste of it i know for a fact cause i had weed that was water cured and i had that was cured in a mason jar and the mason jar blew water curning out of the water in taste and high the mason jar cure smelled better aswell idk what water cured weed uve smoke but i hate it i just never knew how they did it now i know why


----------



## SativaSam (Nov 15, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay now I don't want anyone to laugh out loud at this(aw, go ahead), but here is a question for any "coasties" out there. What about curing it with seawater?
> I only say this because the best way to sweeten up a lobster is to cook it in seawater.
> Is that a crazy idea? LOL, You tell me!!
> 
> ...


Back in the '70's some buds of mine grabbed a bale of weed floating in out of the Gulf of Mexico, I can say from experience that a salt water cure isn't a good thing. It was bad harsh.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 15, 2008)

SativaSam said:


> Back in the '70's some buds of mine grabbed a bale of weed floating in out of the Gulf of Mexico, I can say from experience that a salt water cure isn't a good thing. It was bad harsh.



Lool, me too I had some buds fin some buds whilst fishing. I agree, we let them split 100 lbs in our apartment and they gave us one pound of dry and 5 lbs of wet. The wet was horrible. Then again, I don't think floating in the ocean is the same as water curing. But yah that wet stuff was NOT good, but we smoked every bit of it .


out.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 15, 2008)

> No jared bud can match it IMHO


Like I've said possibly 300 times now over these forums lol: It's _largely_ a matter of _personal *opinion/preference!*_

It is difficult to compare water and air (jar) cured buds in taste etc because water cured bud is fully cured no matter what, where as jar cured bud is very dependent on how long its actually been curing for, jar cured bud that has been cured for 2 weeks taste a lot different to stuff that's been cured for over a year...
_BUT_
...All this taste, smell etc. _ALSO_ depends on your strains and phenotypes of those strains.
Otherwise you're doing as well as comparing AK-47 with Blueberry... They're different, the one which is _'better'_ is the one that _you *personally* prefer_ ... One may win more competitions, but all that means is that the greater mass of smokers prefers it, doesn't mean you have to like it just coz someone else said so.

That's why we have our own brains and senses...


----------



## Busmike (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ya know.....*

*This thread is PROOF that nobody reads the GrowFAQ's.*

*There's a very detailed article there written by MightyBudda about water curing. Those of you who are interested in trying this should read it, as it contains info that this thread does not.*

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=434

?


.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 15, 2008)

> Ya know.....
> 
> This thread is PROOF that nobody reads the GrowFAQ's.
> 
> There's a very detailed article there written by MightyBudda about water curing. Those of you who are interested in trying this should read it, as it contains info that this thread does not.


This thread was designed to be a _basic_ step-by-step guide including _pictures_, the water curing info in the GrowFAQ is _not_.

And no I don't read the GrowFAQ anymore because too much of it is misinformation.
Like the article about how to FIM which was actually an article on how to LST, maybe the mods took my advice and actually looked at it and decided to delete it by now, or maybe it's still there, I don't know, but it was one thing that definitely put me off using the GrowFAQ


----------



## Busmike (Nov 15, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> This thread was designed to be a _basic_ step-by-step guide including _pictures_, the water curing info in the GrowFAQ is _not_.
> 
> And no I don't read the GrowFAQ anymore because too much of it is misinformation.
> Like the article about how to FIM which was actually an article on how to LST, maybe the mods took my advice and actually looked at it and decided to delete it by now, or maybe it's still there, I don't know, but it was one thing that definitely put me off using the GrowFAQ


*I wasn't trying to put down your thread man... It's usefull info and apparently NECESSARY, as nobody bothers readin anymore. I see the same questions asked day after day... all of them already answered in the GrowFAQ.*

*Sorry if I offended you.*


* .*


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 15, 2008)

> I wasn't trying to put down your thread man... It's usefull info and apparently NECESSARY, as nobody bothers readin anymore. I see the same questions asked day after day... all of them already answered in the GrowFAQ.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you.


All good mate. I'm just clarifying that this is more of a walk through than that is. I read the same questions over and over too (that's what copy and paste is for - so you can answer with the same answer too lol) ... I've given up on answering a lot of questions though, people ask and want an answer, then think they know more than you anyway and don't listen so what's the point? lol ... I'm sure all these guys an girls who have been growing for 6 months and read half a book know more than those of us who have been growing for 20 years + and have read countless books with new ideas and techniques (Aeroponics rocks! lol).


----------



## StealthPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, alot of people rely on other people to do the dirty work. Like reading information that is blasted over the cannabus society daily. I have never in my life asked something other than information on personal experiences with nutrients and what have you. Its quite rediculous google has been around for 9 years and people still dont know how to hit the search button.


----------



## skizofrenik (Dec 2, 2008)

GreenX - thanks for the detailed post and sharing the info....even with all of these naysayers and haters. Bottom line you've provided a very educational alternative to speed up the curing and drying process...and as is true with any difference in methods, there are different side effects. If you want it done quickly, you're sacrificing bag appeal and smell/taste. Otherwise put in the time, and there ya have it.

Me and my friend have our FIRST harvest coming up in a week or two...these have grown from seeds, so we have definitely been EAGER. I think what I'll do is take some of our smaller buds on the small budsites and do some water curing just to satisfy our own needs earlier on...maybe water cure a quarter or something to hold us off. But really air dry and jar cure the main colas to keep the majority with that bag appeal to impress folks and make a little bit of the grow room investment back.

Regardless - thanks for the info and how-to...it will definitely come in handy. If ya like, check out our journal and I'll add on the results for both the water and jar curing we experience....have another harvest coming just two weeks afterwards, so plenty of experiments to be conducted!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

hey I was gonna try a wet cure as i posted earlier. I FORGOT (stoner blank face)....

Not to fret tho, I have another harvest next week according to my star charts cross referenced with a Ouiji board... keep you posted.




out.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd just like to share my experiences.
I found the water cure to completely remove the flavour of the weed, the end result being a very dark, very curious smelling looking substance, that, when smoked, gets you high like weed, but tastes like shite. I actually ended up throwing about 10 grams of (formerly) good bud into my trim pile because i found it pretty much unsmokeable. I love the taste of weed, especially my weed, and would never do this again. I'd much rather smoke properly dried, uncured weed than water cured weed, any day of the week.
Having said that, if stealth smoking is an issue for you, and you dont care what your dope smells\tastes like, this might be a useful option, its just not for me.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Dec 2, 2008)

but do some trichs drain out with the water?will u lose any thc? if not...then fuck it im water curing too! hah


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 2, 2008)

im sorry...but that water cured bud looks like shit compared to the air cured...

why not take the time to hang dry and cure in the traditional manner...youve already had the patience to grow it, whats a couple more days?

my $0.02


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 2, 2008)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> but do some trichs drain out with the water?will u lose any thc? if not...then fuck it im water curing too! hah


THC isnt water soluble so you wont lose that..you may get some loose trichs falling off...but besides the lessened bag appeal and lack of flavor and smell i guess you could go for it...

sticking to the old school personally


----------



## ttuason1369 (Dec 2, 2008)

would the water remove any of the potency or maybe anything of that such anything you look for while smoking it


----------



## ddriver (Dec 8, 2008)

funkdocKT said:


> im sorry...but that water cured bud looks like shit compared to the air cured...
> 
> why not take the time to hang dry and cure in the traditional manner...youve already had the patience to grow it, whats a couple more days?
> 
> my $0.02



Do you smoke it, or you look at it? Weed is for smoking, and I don't care if it looks like straight ass crap as long as it gets me high

Water curing removes much more of the shit thats inside the plant - things that do not get you high, and things that are BAD for you to smoke - let's face it - smoking anything is bad

Water curing removes a lot of the smell and "taste", but people should keep in mind it is not the look, not the smell and not the taste what gets you high. I personally smoke weed to get high, and I'd prefer water curing, cuz it is faster and the end result is cleaner.

As water curing removes things that do not get you high, in the end you will get all the THC packed into smaller form, so in a way, 1 gram for water cured weed will have more THC than a gram of air cured weed.

I wouldn't water cure any weed I am going to sell, but I don't sell weed, and I care about my health, I don't care that much about the taste, I just don't want to smoke things that do damage to my lungs, so If you ask me water curing is the way to go.

Some people would prefer air curing, some people smoke weed without any cure and still are happy. It's all about personal preferences.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

That makes sense to me. 



out.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 9, 2008)

i think i could answer why the bud dry so damn fast after u hang it up but u know that being rough with the buds during a water cure causes them to lose some of thier trichs n thnx man u anwered my question i always wondered if u could hang dry them after the water cure +rep good thread


----------



## Puna Bud (Dec 10, 2008)

hell yeah! I'm gonna give it a try! I have plenty of herb that I just threw away due to both mold & little critters. As a matter of fact I just threw away three ounces just two days ago. To much God Damn Mealy Bugs' inside!!!!!

So hopefully I get good results from this new dry & curing method? After I drop my kids off at the school bus stop. I'll come home and start the process this morning!!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Dec 12, 2008)

Hearing some good feed back guys and girls!

It sounds like the message that it's 'personal preference' is finally starting to sink in! Hahaha.

A lot of questions are being asked multiple times (especially the one 'does it lose potenct?') - these have been answered multiple times so hopefully someone can answer them instead of me for awhile  or just copy paste/quote an answer from another page in this thread or my other thread: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102336-comparing-air-water-cure-w.html#post1220295

Cheers all!

Wine and lemonaide go down well as when you first wake up haha, now I'm getting my bong, my mega-jet lighter, and going on a Salvia trip!

P.S - Anyone know where to get Salvia divinorum seeds from? I wouldn't mind growing that shit


----------



## ddriver (Dec 13, 2008)

Puna Bud said:


> hell yeah! I'm gonna give it a try! I have plenty of herb that I just threw away due to both mold & *little critters*. As a matter of fact I just threw away three ounces just two days ago. To much God Damn Mealy Bugs' inside!!!!!
> 
> So hopefully I get good results from this new dry & curing method? After I drop my kids off at the school bus stop. I'll come home and start the process this morning!!



those bastards 

share with us you success story of curing molded bud when you are through with it


----------



## cluch (Dec 13, 2008)

what kind of water,tap,distilled,well water,ro water,mountain spring,, wondering what the diff would be from tap with chlorine and fluoride and all the other crap in it to distilled or ro?
would the chlorine help rid of impurities or add the other crap? sorry if this ? has been asked but i must have missed it in the faq or in this thread
also lets say i get 10 joints from 1 air dried bud wouldnt i still get 10 joints from the water cured bud i understand the weight diff but not the mass
again my sincere apologies if the ? has been asked before..........


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2008)

I have never done it before, but just using the guiding principles of keeping everything as neutral as possible so the weed can be enjoyed as weed, I would go with Distilled water, although Spring water would probably be better than tap. Just my opinion/guess. 


out.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Dec 13, 2008)

Tap water with chlorine/flouride, I would assume, is bad.
Hence why I say to 'burn off' those nasties by bubbling it for 24-48 hours in an open topped container before using it.

It has been covered somewhere in these threads, I'm just being too lazy to find it and instead giving you a quick, basic answer lol. Hope it helps!

The distilled/spring water would be better options if readily available but if not then there's actually nothing (to my knowledge) that proves tap water to be usually bad if all it contains is shit from the treatment plants.
I'm not sure how chlorine and flouride act in/on the bud once its fully dried off?

Any scientist want to put in their 2 cents, be my guest!!!

Cheers.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 14, 2008)

heh ill get someone in here that could help us out with that he also told me why buds dry so fast atfer u water cure, alot of the cell structes n organelles break down makin it easier for the inside moistre to break thru


----------



## circa187 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey I am on my 6th day of a water cure and the buds are still semi-floating. This morning they were sitting on the bottom of my jar but I changed the water and they seem to still be floating a bit and I was wondering if this means they need longer in the water. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## cluch (Dec 14, 2008)

started today, no flush,fresh off the plant,tap water set out 24hours,pickle jar with holes in top...mmmm pickled bud.... the buds i used r not that great but should give me a good idea thanks for the info..heres a pic=


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 15, 2008)

cluch said:


> started today, no flush,fresh off the plant,tap water set out 24hours,pickle jar with holes in top...mmmm pickled bud.... the buds i used r not that great but should give me a good idea thanks for the info..heres a pic=


dude? how long into flower were those "buds"? it kinda looks like about 3 weeks.


----------



## cluch (Dec 15, 2008)

almost 12weeks at 12/12 lights with an mh bulb 400 watt
i could tell you about the nuts seeds inviroment and blah blah blah etc etc etc and so forth but this is not my thread....
also feel free to criticize my underdeveloped buds i dont mind and they cant read


----------



## ddriver (Dec 15, 2008)

well, if it is HM the weak buds make sense 

why flower with HM? It makes no sense


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd flower with a 400W MH if I didn't have any form of HPS. That much makes sense to me!


----------



## ddriver (Dec 15, 2008)

but why get an MH light if you don't have HPS?

You can veg+flower much better using HPS, plus the HPS bulb itself is not that expensive, if you already have the ballast

anywayz, the idea is water curing, so we are waiting for cluch's experience  his bud should be cured and dried up in about 5 days


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 15, 2008)

cluch said:


> almost 12weeks at 12/12 lights with an mh bulb 400 watt
> i could tell you about the nuts seeds inviroment and blah blah blah etc etc etc and so forth but this is not my thread....
> also feel free to criticize my underdeveloped buds i dont mind and they cant read


no hate intended, i was just curious.


----------



## cluch (Dec 15, 2008)

imo, the problem wasnt the light it was the lake of additives wich i did not have at the time, but do now for grow 2.. kool bloom florioucious plus,flora blend etc..
oh and the lake of training the buds to the light.......etc etc
i will be making mostly oil from this grow....


----------



## ddriver (Dec 15, 2008)

have you flowered with an MH and got better results?

It makes perfect sense to have weak buds when flowering with MH, it's just the flowering plants don't really make use of the light spectrum the MH light provides

infact those buds remind me of low light CFL grows I've seen

is that on the pic a squirrel? is it dead?


----------



## cluch (Dec 16, 2008)

other buds on the plant r better than that in the jar. some r good some r bad 
ive never flowerd any thing before, and the squirl has been on that piece of wood for over 15 years..
day 3 water cure......


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Dec 16, 2008)

> It makes perfect sense to have weak buds when flowering with MH, it's just the flowering plants don't really make use of the light spectrum the MH light provides


This is true! 

...Something's likely to go wrong first grow anyway so no real harm. And FYI, additives are nothing special, a good nutrient regime will take you a lot further than additives, but seen as you have the additives now, may as well add them to the mix!

Cheers.


----------



## cluch (Dec 17, 2008)

bubble stones...any one found a stone that doesnt clog?


----------



## STonER1990 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice TUT man, seems like you've covered everything. Probs gona give this one a go with a sample.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's one plant from my harvest. First pic is the mother plant and will be dry cured. The bottom half is going to be wet cured (2nd pic). The countdown begins .. 


out.


----------



## NoRegrets (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried it and i LOVE it. It is excellent for my PERSONAL use nugs. ( I initially tried it cause I got spider mites) I would do it without any pest problems too.

I don not like the taste of weed but I do LOVE being high. 
I like to smoke on my lunch break and don't want to go back to work smelling like weed. THANK YOU +REP. Now I love weed even more cause I can smoke it comfortably.

I would not do this with my flavored weed and such but for reg weed YES! Quick and easy. No the weed wasnt pretty but I didn't have to look at it long cause I SMOKED IT


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice!

See, I do not lie! ... _Great_ for *discrete* smoke!

I personally take quality over presentation any day when it comes to weed...

Cheers.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 4, 2009)

Early days yet, but here's a sneak peak at my current AK grow!
They're around half way through flowering currently, almost time for them to start fattening up!


----------



## Hockey&Buckets (Jan 27, 2009)

So, I got really drunk and put some weed through the wash with my pants without noticing it. Do you guys think a water cure would "cure" it?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 27, 2009)

Yip probably would, although it's probably already partly cured by the washing machine haha. And depends on how broken up it is I guess


----------



## Hazmat (Jan 28, 2009)

This is an Awesome thread!!! gonna have to try this one +rep GreenphoeniX


----------



## Hockey&Buckets (Jan 28, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Yip probably would, although it's probably already partly cured by the washing machine haha. And depends on how broken up it is I guess


Well it was in a baggie, and all the buds stayed together, they just shrunk to about half the size, I'm on day two now..we'll see how she goes. The water didn't really change colour or smell too much but I don't really feel like smoking soap.

It was about a half quarter so I'd say its worth trying to fix, plus I've never smoked water cured weed so it'll be nice to try.


----------



## KifBox (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried this way and I like it. I did mine for 6 days. I have a review on the other thread about comparison.

As to all you haters, if you think "it ruined your bud" or something, then you are nuts. It was marginal from the get-go.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought an oz the other day. I intend to flick it off as I didn't even want it but some guys I knew (who don't know I grow) wouldn't stop bugging about getting this ounce; "It's the best shit I've seen in a long time man" "It's so sticky its hard to get out of the bag man!" etc. etc. right.

So I get this ounce (at a price a bit higher than I'd normally pay :S) ... And find it is a Skunk hybrid, which I completely expected from these guys - I could pretty much pin down every detail of what this stuff was going to be like before I even saw it, smelled it or heard about it - Now I when I was told it was "so sticky" I had my suspicions that it hadn't been dried or cured properly - if at all!!! - And to my disappointment, I find I'm right.

I now have an oz of fukn poorly manicured, still far too moist, uncured bud right. I store my pot in glass jars, but bud this wet is simply going to go moldy in a few days in jars, so I've decided to water cure it.

Worst still, Indica dominant hybrids are hard to flick off around here, I've converted everybody to Sativa dominant connoisseur strains. Nobody wants the shit that just puts you to sleep anymore, so now I have a shit oz I never wanted that is going to be hard to get rid of!!! Argh!!!

Anyways - Hopefully water curing will get this shit dried and cured properly in no time at all so I can just get rid of the shit lol

Just so you guys get to see just how _moist_ and unbelievably _uncured_ this shit is ... Here's a picture of the water curing process after a few hours. Look at that water after only a few hours of water curing, all that shit would be in someones lungs if this stuff didn't get properly cured. Hate to think of the poor fukers who get all the other shit that hasn't passed through me first!!!
That water was crystal clear just a few hours ago!!!






Note: I despise people who think they're the greatest growers around and these are the results they produce! Shit growers annoy me full stop. Especially when I have to listen to these guys talk about their superior knowledge and skill set, while I struggle to keep my mouth shut and pretend like I don't have a clue about anything to do with growing. 

Makes me sick. This is my anger being vented lol ... Have a good day all!


----------



## spur (May 22, 2009)

I read your whole thread, thanks for the information. The water cure is especially attractive to anyone that's had mold or pest problems during air dry and jar cure, if you even think you're going to have those kinds of problems, water cure is a guaranteed way to safeguard your harvest.

I have half a pound of the prettiest, densest nugs in water right now, day 2. I don't sell my weed (since it's more valuable to me than cash), and I don't care about weight/smell/looks, so this method was appealing to me. 

Another point that I didn't see mentioned in this thread regarding water curing is that water cured bud leaves the absolute minimum amount of taste and color in your edibles. If you're going to cook, I wouldn't consider anything but water cure. 

Someone above said that MH isn't suitable for flowering.. while it's not as ideal as HPS, it can produce very dense nugs; the harvest I have curing now was vegged with T5 and flowered with a 400w MH. I can post pics of these buds if you want proof of density.


----------



## BigHig (Jul 5, 2009)

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Marijuana_Cultivation/Curing


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Phoenix i am trying your water cure right now..... just put some nugs in the jar sitting in water. Right now it really hot where i live around 90s so i was thinking of a place to store them for 7 days, a nice cool, dark place and i thought of my frig. What do you think should they be ok in there ?? Will it get to cold for them ? This was my first grow not sure what went wrong but it taste like shit i hope this helps. Thanks agian for the Thread on DIY Water Cure


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jul 28, 2009)

Fridge should be fine. Freezer is obviously a no go hahaha. I haven't tried the fridge, but don't see it being a problem. Mind the smell though :/


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 28, 2009)

right on man, yea i have a small little fridge i use for my beer, so right now i have nugs and beer mmmm i love that little fridge!


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

great post man.never heard of water curing


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jul 28, 2009)

> right on man, yea i have a small little fridge i use for my beer, so right now i have nugs and beer mmmm i love that little fridge!


Haha, awesome!!!



> great post man.never heard of water curing


Cheers!

Sorry if my replies have been a little late, it has been awhile since I've been on here


----------



## xpac7007 (Sep 6, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


>



So this is one plant right. Is it LST, Topped, or fimmed? If topped when did u start topping and did u topp side branches aswell? thx bro


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 6, 2009)

> So this is one plant right. Is it LST, Topped, or fimmed? If topped when did u start topping and did u topp side branches aswell? thx bro


Yea one plant in 20L DWC bucket - With just airstones to keep water active. From memory it was topped at about 2 weeks and then each of those tops topped again a week later, then a week or so after that went to 12/12. Side branches weren't trimmed, but lower growth that was not doing anything was removed early in flowing ... Long veg period, but good result. I'm doing something similar with my next setup, again it'll be something new to me!!!  Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## riddleme (Oct 4, 2009)

I did a bit of research on this before finding your thread and since it was not mentioned  figured I would share what I read in another forum here 

After the water curing was done they used a salad washer (basket thingy that spins via hand crank) to get rid of excess water and it made it dry in hours instead of days, worried about the loss of trichs one guy wrapped it in a net before spinning and reported no visible trichs in the net.

another member then put some in a net and used a washing machine to spin dry it 

I have yet to try either, but do plan on checking it out


----------



## pufftillidie (Oct 5, 2009)

doesnt it lose thc?


----------



## CaveChest (Oct 6, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread man!
Phoenix this is one of the best ideas ever, and it makes some of the smoothest shit in the world, no joke its like breathing air.

On my next harvest im gonna do a few tests on it.
1: Check the visable tar level's in comparison to air dried bud (by blowing out through a tissue)
2: put vanilla and or lemon essence in the water 
3: do an average weight comparison. (how much is lost, before and after kinda stuff)

Peace
J


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 9, 2009)

> doesnt it lose thc?


Pretty sure this has been answered like 5 times in the thread. I can't be bothered trying to find and copy and paste the info right now, but if someone else feels like doing it I wouldn't hold it against you 



> I keep coming back to this thread man!
> Phoenix this is one of the best ideas ever, and it makes some of the smoothest shit in the world, no joke its like breathing air.
> 
> On my next harvest im gonna do a few tests on it.
> ...


Sweet. Keen to hear bout those results!


----------



## Illicht (Oct 10, 2009)

This is an awesome thread, (thx GreenX) you have convinced me to water cure my plant, especially since i hvnt flushed or anything. I'm just wondering if it would be ok to put the jar in a cabinet in my kitchen, or would it become too humid? I have a half built closet in my house, wondering if that would eb better than inside a cabinet? all that matters is that its dark, right? I have a thread i started before i read your thread: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/239250-newbie-here-wondering-when-harvest.html 

(not trying to jack thread or anything, just want some input on how long is left... in fact i reference back to this thread LOL)


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea you can put it in a closet. Shouldn't make it too humid. Dark, cool place is best. But probably not your fridge as the dak-water will stink it out, and not with a pleasant bud odor, with a stinky wet grass sitting in a puddle of water odor - Not really fridge friendly


----------



## Illicht (Oct 15, 2009)

lol, im not putting it in the fridge. i got a closet that i will put it in, i got a small oscillating fan to put in there when i get done with the water cure, i just worry about drying too fast


----------



## inquisitive (Nov 11, 2009)

CaveChest said:


> I keep coming back to this thread man!
> Phoenix this is one of the best ideas ever, and it makes some of the smoothest shit in the world, no joke its like breathing air.
> 
> On my next harvest im gonna do a few tests on it.
> ...


Agreed 100%!!, Except the weight difference, (not important to me).

This thread really has gotten a lot of us thinking outside of the box (great job OP). Anyway, i also have a bottle of vanilla extract that i'd love to try out on my first attempt of a water cure.

Might help add the missing aroma or flavor that the water cure seems to tone down. Sounds like a great experiment to me, i do hope to try this soon as i will be harvesting a very small amount in the next month (or perhaps sooner).


Subscribing to this one!


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Inq

Tell me how that goes, my plants wont be ready for a while now so i'm not gonna know if its any good or not.

Peace
J


----------



## inquisitive (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, tiny batch of Afgoo here that i wanted to try 'the cure' on. Now this is a pre prepared, ready-to-go nug that i wanted to try this out on. It was from a good batch that i felt just didn't have enough cure time, (had that really piney aftertaste that can be indicative of this).

Since it's on a much smaller scale i just put the nug in a shot glass of really good tap water, (it Ph's at 7.0). There is another glass on top that holds the nug submerged.

Hopefully i'll have a noticeable change in the color of the water in the morning, will update with progress.



The nug, a very good example, just needs a little extra curing to be right.








Which container to use.. ??













Submerged.






*Side Note*
Notice the Trics smeared on the inside of the shot glass.


----------



## inquisitive (Nov 12, 2009)

Quick additional note, i added a few drops of vanilla extract to the shot glass before putting away in a closet for the night, i have already noticed some discoloring of the water in the shot glass too in just a short time (before i added the vanilla extract).


----------



## kjar (Nov 20, 2009)

inquisitive said:


> Quick additional note, i added a few drops of vanilla extract to the shot glass before putting away in a closet for the night, i have already noticed some discoloring of the water in the shot glass too in just a short time (before i added the vanilla extract).


don't extracts, such as vanilla, have alcohol in them? although it is a small amount wouldn't the alcohol dissolve some of the resin/thc away? just a thought

let us know how the flavor turns out


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea thats what i thought but its 2 drops of %40 alcohol so it might dissolve a little but nothing noticeable.
If you are worried about that though. Add the extract to the water with no bud in it, and let it sit for a few hours in your grow room and the alcohol will surely evaporate.

PEace
J


----------



## inquisitive (Nov 21, 2009)

kjar said:


> don't extracts, such as vanilla, have alcohol in them? although it is a small amount wouldn't the alcohol dissolve some of the resin/thc away? just a thought
> 
> let us know how the flavor turns out


Don't know enough about chemistry or botany to answer your question but the extract added to the curing bud provided a very unique flavor. It was good but i found you can really adjust the levels of taste added just by altering how much extract you add to the water pipe water instead.

A citrus extract would be really nice i imagine, (i dig citrusy tastes sometimes).


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 21, 2009)

Good to hear man

I'll try lemon essence on my harvest and will post here

PEace
J


----------



## kjar (Nov 22, 2009)

extracts in a water pipe now thats an idea


----------



## Ritchiebarber (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all. I know this thread is quite old now but it has been a fascinating read for sure and has thrown up a lot of ideas in my mind. In case anyone is still out there how do you think water cured buds would fare against a sniffer dog. Im only interested in the theory i can assure you, i don't have several kilos im trying to get across the boarded or anything but as i understand it drug dogs are trained to smell the terpenes and oils in the weed not the weed as such. Nicotine is a clear and odorless substance so i guess THC must have similar properties so is relatively undetectable? I love the flavor of good bud far too much but i am a firm believer that you cant get something for nothing. On the flip side by sacrificing weight and maximum flavor you can benefit in other ways. Stealth smoking, to me has many applications and maybe even legal benifits depending on your situation and i will be trying next chance i get. So any takers, water cured vs Sniffer hound??


----------



## findme (Jan 7, 2011)

Ritchiebarber said:


> Hey all. I know this thread is quite old now but it has been a fascinating read for sure and has thrown up a lot of ideas in my mind. In case anyone is still out there how do you think water cured buds would fare against a sniffer dog. Im only interested in the theory i can assure you, i don't have several kilos im trying to get across the boarded or anything but as i understand it drug dogs are trained to smell the terpenes and oils in the weed not the weed as such. Nicotine is a clear and odorless substance so i guess THC must have similar properties so is relatively undetectable? I love the flavor of good bud far too much but i am a firm believer that you cant get something for nothing. On the flip side by sacrificing weight and maximum flavor you can benefit in other ways. Stealth smoking, to me has many applications and maybe even legal benifits depending on your situation and i will be trying next chance i get. So any takers, water cured vs Sniffer hound??


I would think that the dog would have trouble because he wouldn't really smell much of anything. BUT, what I recommend doing is training a dog to smell weed or somehow get a "weed dog" from the police and test it out.

I'm water curing right now so this would be the best thread to post my results in...

Wet bud was : 170 grams

day 1:


----------



## findme (Jan 14, 2011)

7 days has passed and prepare to be amazed 

took the photo 3 times. the weed doesn't look like it "lost" bag appeal like op's weed.. but then again, I wish my weed would have because his weed looks exotic.

but.. perhaps in when it drys it might.. I doubt it though.

so as you can see, I placed it on a towel and turned on my fan.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 14, 2011)

GreenphoeniX said:


> I'm not actually 100% sure on that one, but I do recall someone mentioning something about that a while back... I've never had mold, but if I get it I'll test it and tel you! Haha. It quite possibly could, I wouldn't think mold could grow when completely submerged under water.


I've had mildew, and yes, water curing got rid of it. In fact, I searched for a method to help me get rid of Powdery Mildew and I ran across this exact same guide, posted several years ago. It even had the same pictures and was word for word. It might have been this exact guide.

This process reduced my 10 oz with the start of PM down to 5.5 ounces when done. The bud was hard and tight as hell when done. Smooth smoke and no sign of mildew or mold.


----------



## findme (Jan 15, 2011)

the bud was ready within a day... actually it look less than a day to dry.

yes, the smoke is smooth
no, it doesn't have a smell
no, it doesn't have a taste
yes, its potent as all get out.

it lost a little bit of weight but its all good to me.

You can smoke this in front of the police and they wouldn't be able to tell.

I have another jar that is getting watercured right now. I taken the ppms today and will be taking the ppms of the of the final day. why? to see if the 7th day has lower ppms than the 6th day...


----------



## findme (Jan 16, 2011)

My 2nd jar of water cured bud. I checked the ppms today ( last day) and they were 80ppms. Seems that there is a drop on day 7 which I would have thought. You can actually finish on day 6. 

I recorded a few days so here is goes:

meter is hm ( I used distilled water)
1/09 - filled the jar with distilled water
1/10 -1612 ppms
1/11 808 ppms
1/12 405 ppms
1/13 220 ppms
1/14- no idea*
1/15 - 90ppms
1/16 - 80ppms

* it seems that the ppms drop by 50% each day until it gets to day 6. I would take a educated guess and say that on 1/14, the ppms were probably around the 100's. knowing that.. you could possibly stop water curing on that day..


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

findme said:


> My 2nd jar of water cured bud. I checked the ppms today ( last day) and they were 80ppms. Seems that there is a drop on day 7 which I would have thought. You can actually finish on day 6.
> 
> I recorded a few days so here is goes:
> 
> ...


Thats good to know. Thanks for taking the time to record and share your findings. When I describe water curing, I always mention changing the water out every day for the first three days, and then every other day for days 4-7. I had assumed all along what your research proves, that the material dissolved away in the water would substantially decrease with each water change. I'm curious if your weight loss coincided with the loss of particles dissolved off of the buds. I lost almost 50% weight, from weed that was nearly dry at the beginning of the process.

The attachment shows two buds from the same harvest. The one on the left was water cured. The one on the right was not. I wish there were a way to preserve the terpinoids with water curing, as I hate having the taste and aroma reduced. If you have skunk weed that is smelling up your house and you need to do away with the smell, water cure. Your bud will be almost odorless after a water cure.


----------



## jungobo (Mar 20, 2011)

something interesting happen in my current water cure test, the water become a bit purple after a day. 
my buds had some purple color in them but to see the color in the water was wired.
i wonder what is the substance that makes the purple color.


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished watering curing about 1/2 a jar of nugs from my last grow.

I used a standard quart jar and filled it about 40% full with buds. Then I filled the jar to the absolute brim with water, careful not to disturb the buds much, and placed a lid on it. Then I poked 9 holes in the lid.

I did a 6 day cure. For the first 4 days I exchanged the water every 12 hours. Days 5 and 6 were 24 hour soakings. I used a food dehydrator at 95 degrees to dry the buds on the middle tray. It took about 3.5 hours to dry them evenly, about 1/2 the time required for buds straight off the plant.

The end result is a loss of around 40% of volume. I don't have a scale, but I'd imagine some weight will go along with the volume loss.

The smell is 99% gone. Not all of it, but compared to the original nugs these are practically scentless. 

The taste actually isn't all gone. Some of that remained. A kind of sweet, clean, mostly weed taste. Gentle on the pallet and devoid of the earthy/peppery flavor (like chianti) present in the jar cured batches.

The high is equivalent. If it is less potent, then not enough to be noticeable. I'll have to get some reactions and opinions of other people as well.

The look darker. I don't know how to describe it. Not really brown, or purple, just darker. They appear to be "tighter" but when I give them a squeeze they aren't that much more dense (they were pebbles anyway). 

I am totally sold on water curing for personal stash. I think that next time around I will save the extracted water, freeze it, and try to find a way to extract the trichomes that are lost in the process in order to measure the THC loss and to see if it is worth the effort of making extracts from the "bud tea."

The first four changings were INSANE. Funky ass brownish/green water with a bunk smell to it. The last two changings were much different, cleaner, but murky. They had a better smell to them too and I imagine that there might be a way of removing the vast majority of the funk but still leave in a bit of flavor by timing the cure just right.

I have a few more jars that are going to be getting the treatment over the next few weeks. I have hated the idea of inhaling funky stuff and now that I know water curing isn't going to diminish the high I think I'll be sharing my experience with others while I water cure a few more ounces.


----------



## Luger187 (Apr 2, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I've had mildew, and yes, water curing got rid of it. In fact, I searched for a method to help me get rid of Powdery Mildew and I ran across this exact same guide, posted several years ago. It even had the same pictures and was word for word. It might have been this exact guide.
> 
> This process reduced my 10 oz with the start of PM down to 5.5 ounces when done. The bud was hard and tight as hell when done. Smooth smoke and no sign of mildew or mold.


ive got some powdery mildew on my LSD. i cut her down 2 days ago, and shes been hangin in the closet since. im going to try to get some ph down from a friend tomorrow, because my RO machine puts out water at 8.9

after that, ill start water curing some of the nugs. ive seen enough side by sides and testimonials in this thread to not try it haha

edit: ive also got some trim that i was going to make iso hash with. im thinking of water curing the popcorn nugs and the trim before i make the hash from it. im thinking the taste, smell, etc. wont be there. so i can shake the stuff in the jar with the iso for longer, without it leaking into the alcohol and ending up in the hash


----------



## erokb (Apr 2, 2011)

Very interesting 3 year old thread.... glad its been reborn so I can soak up some of the knowledge from you fine people.

So you can use a food dehydrator to dry the bud after you water cure it? I take it that's because all the extra shit is gone and all that's left is callyx and water. Would anyone be able to recommend changing the water more frequently than twice daily if it starts getting too cloudy?

I should be harvesting in the next two to three weeks. I have seven strong LST colas and one small one that never worked up to the rest of the canopy. Ill cut that one a week early and water cure it to decide if I want to use it on the rest of my plant.


----------



## Luger187 (Apr 2, 2011)

do u think if someone dried their nugs a bit too much, they could start water curing, and end up with good stuff in the end? does water curing NEED to be right after harvesting? what if we dried/cured as normal, and THEN water cure, to get out all the extra crap out


----------



## drgreentm (May 10, 2011)

sweet thread im wondering if anyone has tried to water cure for like 3 days to get out 'most' of the crap then hang dry for a couple days then jar cure for a week or so and maybe some of the smell/taste will return.


----------



## osiris 51d (May 17, 2011)

Cool gonna try a little


----------



## Pimprovising (Jun 15, 2011)

Master Kush said:


> Goddamn fucking dealers/users. That fucking pisses me off. I thought all this time THC is water soluble and it's not. What the Fuck. Oh well, this water curing seems interesting. I'm going to try it out for my next harvest.


 

Dude wtf you have like 200 posts on this site and you don't know that....


----------



## Badman959 (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the idea of water curing, ill try it !!


----------



## Lat33n (Jun 18, 2011)

For those of you who like the edibles, water cured is the only way to go. It eliminates that funky taste ,and the color is not the nasty color. Try it you'll like it !


----------



## wkoutre (Oct 11, 2011)

So I've been reading about the water cure for a few months now while my girls have been having a blast, and I finally decided to try. Long story short, a hurricane obliterated a couple of my babies, forcing me to get whatever I could about 3/4 of the way through flowering (they were rooted in ground, nothing I could've done). Anyway, I was left with about 100g wet. I thought about doing the water cure immediately, but something about immersing my flowers in H2O... I wasn't so keen about. SO, I decided to attempt the standard air dry/jar cure on the schwaggiest bud I've ever seen. After a couple weeks, it was still earthy, harsh, and nowhere near what my good nugs were like 2 weeks into curing, so I figured a water cure couldn't hurt more than it could help. I followed this guide, using a food dehydrator from the 70s (it's wooden... maybe 80s, but my point is that this thing is OLD) to dry, using the lowest setting for about 4 hours. 

Most of this was small nugs, with the largest being 1.5g dry after the water cure. All I can say is wow... I hit a 0.4g J and I was zoning. It felt like I had just taken an L to the face of my good bud. I was 100% skeptical of this method before I was desperate to save some harvest, but let me tell you, this works wonders. I'm no expert whatsoever, but when I say schwag, I'm talking really loose buds with some bud rot here and there and possibly afflicted by root rot due to the hurricane. Before the water cure, it got to the point where I felt like I was doing more damage to myself than any high that was present when I hit a bowl, even out of my bong.

Needless to say, I'm so very thankful I came across this. I hope this helps someone who is skeptical, as I once was. It WORKS!!!

In terms of taste/smell, when I hit a J in the apartment, my roommates said it smelled like burning rolling paper and that's it. My hands smelled the same way, but absolutely no stereotypical ganj smell. I wouldn't be afraid to hit this in the most public of places on a hot sunny day.

Edit: I forgot to add, in nug form, it smells like nothing at all, save for a little earthy, but in a good way. It burns stupidly smooth, and, as promised, all my ash is white as snow. I was looking at my J in disbelief when the end was whiter than the paper that just burned away. Perfect medicine, if you ask me.


----------



## naturalhigh (Oct 12, 2011)

watercuring is good..however remember u loose from the final weight. as opose to air cure


----------



## wkoutre (Oct 12, 2011)

Fine by me. While I probably won't be doing it with my regular harvest, its perfect for the stuff that just isn't appealing or is too harsh, etc. 1g of water cured schwag hits me harder than 1g of regular cured headies.


----------



## buster8813 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll be trying this with a small bit of the greens. Great post and extremely easy to follow, well done and thanks for the info


----------



## Digger Dave (Nov 25, 2012)

So this method makes your bud' taste better,how would this make so-so buds better in the affect


----------



## Digger Dave (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks this is some good shit, can ya do this with some thats dry? have some so-so buds,could it help?


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 25, 2012)

This thread was started in 2008 and bumped just now when it was nearly a year old (based on latest comment).
I wouldn't expect anyone to write in this thread anymore.

People usually don't bump year old threads.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 28, 2012)

I wouldn't say it makes it taste 'better,' it more removes the taste and smell... Which could be useful. It works better with fresh bud, but I don't see why it wouldn't work with some dry bud, though I'd recommend trying it with a small amount before soaking your whole stash!

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Meltrex (Apr 18, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but I'm a newbie and maybe this will find other noobs...lol I'm trying this and looking forward to the ninth day. Cheers


----------



## Nickoli (Jan 6, 2014)

Just found this when looking if there is any way to salvage a plant that had a couple of buds with mould on them. Plenty of people advised to throw the whole plant, and after researching water curing, it seems lots of lots of people have successfully used it to save bud that has / had mould. Some very interesting reading


----------



## AlGore (Jan 6, 2014)

This seems insane to me. lol.


----------



## Dr.greenn (Jan 6, 2014)

Any problems with mold I have no xp with water cure.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone that is interested in water cureing should read into retting and hemp retting , alot of basic and not so basic info. about the bioliogical process thats happening under water is explained 

retting is a process of seperating fiber from natural plant sources , often thru submersion in water 

http://hempology.org/index.html
http://hempbasics.com/hhusb/hh3fiber.htm


I bet water cureing would make a quality iso


----------



## nickers (May 23, 2015)

If you started to air dry and switched , would you still go 7 days


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 13, 2021)

I Love the taste and smell of my latest stashes but, I gonna try this for Travel weed. Don't want a skunk in my suitcase!


----------

